# how can i make my USB hotplug??

## girafon

cause i want to use an external USB hd...

thanx

----------

## kybber

emerge hotplug? http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

----------

## girafon

but when i emerge, there are several config files...

i just want to make my usb ports hotplugable.

do i need to change theses config file and how??

thanx

----------

## kybber

I'm, afraid I have only just installed hotplug myself and haven't gotten around to configuring it. But AFAIK hotplug only trigges the loading/unloading of certain necessary modules based upon what was plugged into or unplugged from the USB-ports. If you have configured your kernel correctly, any plugging/unplugging on the USB ports should show up on dmesg. Additional info can be found in syslog.

Maybe someone else can help you configure hotplug to do what you want?

----------

## kyron

!@#@$@ I am having a hell of a time trying to figure out how to grant access to normal users to the devices mounted by hotplug (can't find T.F.M.!!) Anyone know the most probably stupid little detail that I missed which makes the usb devices mounted by hotplug readable by other users than root!!??

----------

## biroed

I'm using the usb zip with hotplugging also, but i still have to insert the disk when i boot, otherwise there will be no sda4 and the zip is not moutable.

If i insert the disk before boot, it seems to work and can i change the disks without reboot...

----------

## fidler

I use hotplugging.

What I did was:

emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default

You will have to compile all the USB items as modules for hotplugging to work   properly.

----------

## arkane

 *biroed wrote:*   

> I'm using the usb zip with hotplugging also, but i still have to insert the disk when i boot, otherwise there will be no sda4 and the zip is not moutable.
> 
> If i insert the disk before boot, it seems to work and can i change the disks without reboot...

 

I have that same problem with the parellel version of the zip, so I believe it might be Zipdisk specific.  I think it has something to do with the allocation of the drive number or osmething, although I haven't really dug into it.  (I use my zip about as much as I use this Cisco 2502 router laying around here... which is like 1 or 2 times a year)

----------

## biroed

Well i don't use them also very much, but i think it's strange that without zip you won't get a drive allocation, even when it's recognized at boot.

A floppy or ls 120 don't have those problems.

----------

## biroed

 *fidler wrote:*   

> I use hotplugging.
> 
> What I did was:
> 
> emerge hotplug
> ...

 

I did those things, but it didn't work as i hoped it would work.eg boot with zip..

----------

## Ard Righ

 *kyron wrote:*   

> !@#@$@ I am having a hell of a time trying to figure out how to grant access to normal users to the devices mounted by hotplug (can't find T.F.M.!!) Anyone know the most probably stupid little detail that I missed which makes the usb devices mounted by hotplug readable by other users than root!!??

 

 I am not sure, but is there a 'usb' group at all ? Most of the non-root access for things in Gentoo you have to be part of a specific group.

----------

## kyron

 *Ard Righ wrote:*   

>  *kyron wrote:*   !@#@$@ I am having a hell of a time trying to figure out how to grant access to normal users to the devices mounted by hotplug (can't find T.F.M.!!) Anyone know the most probably stupid little detail that I missed which makes the usb devices mounted by hotplug readable by other users than root!!?? 
> 
>  I am not sure, but is there a 'usb' group at all ? Most of the non-root access for things in Gentoo you have to be part of a specific group.

 

Well, there isn't a USB group and the only thing that seems to work for me for the moment is to call chmod -R a+rw /proc/bus/usb for me, as a normal user, to be able to access the camera. And this has to be performed each time I plug in the camera!

(grumbles)

----------

## pilla

Maybe it's the case of changing the program that access it to suid root (I know it is not the best sollution, but may help. Just like xcdroast and stuff).

 *kyron wrote:*   

>  *Ard Righ wrote:*    *kyron wrote:*   !@#@$@ I am having a hell of a time trying to figure out how to grant access to normal users to the devices mounted by hotplug (can't find T.F.M.!!) Anyone know the most probably stupid little detail that I missed which makes the usb devices mounted by hotplug readable by other users than root!!?? 
> 
>  I am not sure, but is there a 'usb' group at all ? Most of the non-root access for things in Gentoo you have to be part of a specific group. 
> 
> Well, there isn't a USB group and the only thing that seems to work for me for the moment is to call chmod -R a+rw /proc/bus/usb for me, as a normal user, to be able to access the camera. And this has to be performed each time I plug in the camera!
> ...

 

----------

## kyron

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Maybe it's the case of changing the program that access it to suid root (I know it is not the best sollution, but may help. Just like xcdroast and stuff).

 

Yeah...that waht I had on my list next... I'm not too worried aboutdoing so since this is not a server and only I use the machine... I can hardly see how this could cause dammage at this point  :Smile:  Still...thanks for the tip, I'll try it out and keep you posted.

----------

## shadow303

Sorry I don't have the link right now, but if you dig around on the homepage for gphoto, there are some docs which describe how to setup hotplug to make certain devices owned by a particular group.  You then just add your users to the group.  I got that working without a hitch, now if somebody would just update the gphoto ebuild, my camera would actually be usable.

----------

## kyron

 *shadow303 wrote:*   

> Sorry I don't have the link right now, but if you dig around on the homepage for gphoto, there are some docs which describe how to setup hotplug to make certain devices owned by a particular group.  You then just add your users to the group.  I got that working without a hitch, now if somebody would just update the gphoto ebuild, my camera would actually be usable.

 

I've been through a few different procedures (PDAs, Digital Cameras) and they play around with the /dev/ directory on entries I don't seem to have... anyways, will try the suid stuff...

As for the gphoto2 stuff, there is presently a bug opened to update it to version 2.1. I simply opened the bug's page https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6558 and downloaded the ebuilds that were on that page. All works fine with my PowerShot A40 now!  :Smile: ... Just can't wait for them to include it into the regular portage tree.

----------

## LMCBoy

Help!  I also have a powershot A40.  How do you use the ebuilds on that bug report page?  Am I supposed to copy them into the /usr/portage tree?  I tried "emerge ./gphoto2-2.1.1.ebuild" in my local directory, but it says that the ebuild is corrupted.

Also, there's a "libexif.tar.gz" file.  Where am I supposed to put that so that the libexif-0.5.6.ebuild will find it?

I am very new to portage...the manual didn't seem to cover what to do if you have to use files that aren't already in the portage tree!

Thanks,

Jason

----------

## biroed

 *arkane wrote:*   

>  *biroed wrote:*   I'm using the usb zip with hotplugging also, but i still have to insert the disk when i boot, otherwise there will be no sda4 and the zip is not moutable.
> 
> If i insert the disk before boot, it seems to work and can i change the disks without reboot... 
> 
> I have that same problem with the parellel version of the zip, so I believe it might be Zipdisk specific.  I think it has something to do with the allocation of the drive number or osmething, although I haven't really dug into it.  (I use my zip about as much as I use this Cisco 2502 router laying around here... which is like 1 or 2 times a year)

 

problem solved, you do not need hotplugging, but an entry in devfsd.conf for the sda4 device.

The zip drive works now as it should   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rfgarcia

Well i think is a matter of module-specific-development or somehow, cause when at boot tries to load module 'imm' it reads the zip unit, and because of Zip's hardware specs, "if no disk, no drive".  *arkane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have that same problem with the parellel version of the zip, so I believe it might be Zipdisk specific.  I think it has something to do with the allocation of the drive number or osmething, although I haven't really dug into it.  (I use my zip about as much as I use this Cisco 2502 router laying around here... which is like 1 or 2 times a year)

 

----------

## jamieo

 *LMCBoy wrote:*   

> Help!  I also have a powershot A40.  How do you use the ebuilds on that bug report page?  Am I supposed to copy them into the /usr/portage tree?  I tried "emerge ./gphoto2-2.1.1.ebuild" in my local directory, but it says that the ebuild is corrupted.
> 
> Also, there's a "libexif.tar.gz" file.  Where am I supposed to put that so that the libexif-0.5.6.ebuild will find it?
> 
> I am very new to portage...the manual didn't seem to cover what to do if you have to use files that aren't already in the portage tree!
> ...

 

Did you find out any answers to this? I'm trying to get a Canon G3 working, which needs gphoto2 2.1.1

Cheers,

Jamie

----------

